# Is there any custom fee if I send an $900 ipad to spain as a Birthday gift?



## harrysown (Mar 15, 2014)

So i actually made a mistake and instead of buying an ipad from some online shop in Spain, I bought an ipad here in New Zealand. So just wondering that if I send this ipad to her, will she need to pay any custom fee for it? Its kinda surprise for her so she doesn't know that I am sending her anything. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, 
yeah there are quite strict nowadays on import of goods - especially electronics - into the EU.
Can't you just return that iPad in NZ and buy another one in online in Spain.
Trust me, it is worth it! As otherwise the birthday girl might get into loads of hassle...
Best regards
Peter


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

P3ter said:


> Hi,
> yeah there are quite strict nowadays on import of goods - especially electronics - into the EU.
> Can't you just return that iPad in NZ and buy another one in online in Spain.
> Trust me, it is worth it! As otherwise the birthday girl might get into loads of hassle...
> ...


Good advice!


----------



## harrysown (Mar 15, 2014)

Actually, this is what i thought initially but wasn't able to find any website where I can buy ipad. Any good Spanish store websites which have very decent customer service?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazon.es or even the French or German amazons. You could also go amazon UK or morgans computers but would have to get a separate EU charger plug.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a look in redcoon.es they have one excellent service.


----------



## harrysown (Mar 15, 2014)

Right thanks


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

harrysown said:


> So i actually made a mistake and instead of buying an ipad from some online shop in Spain, I bought an ipad here in New Zealand. So just wondering that if I send this ipad to her, will she need to pay any custom fee for it? Its kinda surprise for her so she doesn't know that I am sending her anything.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Not worth the hassle.I specialise in building water cooled rigs and a guy wanted a UFO by Mountain Mods from the states and by the time that the prices were worked out it just wasn't worth the hassle.If you have an ebay account order one from ebay Spain.I have a UK ebay account and have no problems getting anything from ebay Spain or Germany although some sellers will only post to a verified paypal address.By the way Nice present.


----------



## harrysown (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah im actually gonna just buy from mediamarkt.es i think. They are quite expensive but they do have physical store which is good thing in case there's any problem. And thanks


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

harrysown said:


> Yeah im actually gonna just buy from mediamarkt.es i think. They are quite expensive but they do have physical store which is good thing in case there's any problem. And thanks


At least if you do it that way you have got peace of mind as if you send one from NZ don't know how you would go on with the guarantee.Great piece of kit.Me and the wife have got one each.I would not have thought they would have been that more expensive when you take in postal costs.Anyway best of luck whichever way you go.SB.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Check out
https://www.dutycalculator.com/

Duty of around $200NZ plus handling charges.

Amazon.es: ipad 2 - Tablets: Informática


----------

